# [SOLVED] Turn on wireless capabilities



## The D.K.

This is the computer I'm having the problems with:

Sony Vaio VGN-N250E (PCG-7X1L)
Motorola SB5120 SURFboard Cable Modem
Linksys Wireless-G Router with Two Phone Ports
No Encryption
Windows Vista Home Premium

My problem is that when I turn my laptop on, the WLAN light illuminates, meaning that the Wireless LAN is working; however, about 2 minutes after I log on, the WLAN light goes off, and I lose all connection to the Internet. I diagnose the problem and here's what ALWAYS happens:

The network adapter is disabled (even though it was just on). I have to re-enable it. Then the light won't come back on so I re-run the diagnosis. And it tells me to Turn on wireless capabilities by using the switch on the computer or using a function key combination. Well, the switch is always on and I keep flipping the switch, but the light refuses to come back on, so I have no way of staying connected, even though it connects when first turned on.

I'm attempting a system restore, I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## tech45

*Re: Turn on wireless capabilities*



The D.K. said:


> This is the computer I'm having the problems with:
> 
> Sony Vaio VGN-N250E (PCG-7X1L)
> Motorola SB5120 SURFboard Cable Modem
> Linksys Wireless-G Router with Two Phone Ports
> No Encryption
> Windows Vista Home Premium
> 
> My problem is that when I turn my laptop on, the WLAN light illuminates, meaning that the Wireless LAN is working; however, about 2 minutes after I log on, the WLAN light goes off, and I lose all connection to the Internet. I diagnose the problem and here's what ALWAYS happens:
> 
> The network adapter is disabled (even though it was just on). I have to re-enable it. Then the light won't come back on so I re-run the diagnosis. And it tells me to Turn on wireless capabilities by using the switch on the computer or using a function key combination. Well, the switch is always on and I keep flipping the switch, but the light refuses to come back on, so I have no way of staying connected, even though it connects when first turned on.
> 
> I'm attempting a system restore, I'll let you know if it works.


If you are using Vista a possible solution may be to remove norton by going on thier site and getting the norton removal tool. Also remove any other firewall you have and use the Microsoft Vista firewall. This solution resolved several intermittent WI-Fi problems where the siganl was good but logging on to the internet did not work or was intermitent. I have not yet tried to see if the virus scan is also causing a problem.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Turn on wireless capabilities*

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Go to Start and type in "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Go to Start and type in "ncpa.cpl" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

1. Go to Start and type in "regedit" (without the quotes) and press Enter.
2. Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey that corresponds to the network adapter that is connected to the network.
3. On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value.
4. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnDisableBcastFlagToggle, and then press ENTER.
5. Right-click DhcpConnDisableBcastFlagToggle, and then click Modify.
6. In the Value data box, type 1, and then click OK.
7. Close Registry Editor.

_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._



The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## tech45

*Re: Turn on wireless capabilities*

Thanks for the recommendation, I tried that solution prior but it did not work for me. However removing all firewalls and using the Vista firewall seems to have resolved all issues. From what I have been told in talking to other tech's different solutions are working on different systems. Makes me wonder what changes the various companies are doing when they have thier OEM disk made. Using only the Vista firewall appears to have resolved the problem I had.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Turn on wireless capabilities*

FWIW, the Vista firewall is a decent firewall, and there's no reason for 99% of the computer public to need anything more.


----------



## Arabianmale

I have a sony vaio vgnfw235d/w and i have been having the same problem for a while and i dont have a firewall. When i connect to a local network it connects temporarily, automatically it will disconnect and when i open the windows network center i find that my notebook is not able to find any local networks. When i diagnose the issue it turns out that vista does not detect a problem. When I restart my computer and attempt to connect to a local network again nothing, after runing a diagnosis vista tells me to turn on my wirless capabilities when my wifi had been on the whole time.

But i think i figured it out, a friend had told me to head into the Network and sharing center and then into manage my networks then to delete all the saved connections and i never had a problem since.


----------

